# Your favorite sartorial sight [picture]



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Once I remember reading here that someone loved the sight of #8 cordovan, navy blue socks and grey trousers.

Here's one of my favorite sartorial sights:










Orvis brown herringbone tweed sack, green cotton J Crew sweater, blue LL Bean ocbd, and Central Watch #18.

What's your favorite sartorial sight?

JB


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

My college girlfriend wearing only my B2 blue OCBD...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Well-played, Squad. I figured that would come up. Didn't think it'd be first!

JB


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Lookin' good Joe! I have the same watch and band matter of fact.

I like a dark Harris tweed, light blue OCBD, perhaps a v neck sweater vest w/ tie and of course khakis.

Brian


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I've always thought the photo below was probably the Squire's best effort.
Perfect colours. Everything just soothes my eyes.



If he had included his footwear in the photo it would have been perfect.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Squadron A said:


> My college girlfriend wearing only my B2 blue OCBD...


If my college girlfriend was still wearing my shirts my wife might get upset. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*2 +1 random observations*

1. I brought this up when I first joined the forum recently, but now I know for a fact that the non-non-iron OCBDs aren't available at LL Bean, at least not in true neck sizes. They are selling only non-irons in true neck sizes, and the S/M/L pimas they offered have already been moved into the sale-only-area. I did my tiny part, sending a note to customer service begging that they bring back the regular oxfords. They do listen to customers. For example, the catalog recently began featuring wool dress trousers again.

2. Pleased to see that fine photo of Squire merits accolades even though he's got a single pleat in those trousers. I know that trade = flat front, but the damn pleats are just more comfortable!

3. Apropos of nothing in this thread: Went to Brooks 346 Madison today. Not one sack on the entire suit rack. Must have to ask special for that sack Brooksease.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, same here, but it might be fun.

I guess I should have said, "my girlfriend whilst I was in college".


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> I've always thought the photo below was probably the Squire's best effort.
> Perfect colours. Everything just soothes my eyes.
> 
> If he had included his footwear in the photo it would have been perfect.


Thanks, I feel honored. Are you sure you're not just partial to patch? Seems I remember you being so.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks good Joe Joe. I bet you walked around all day just like that--I would have. 

Boring, but I cast my vote for the blue blazer/khaki combo with white shirt and regimental bow, just never grows old to me.

Too many good looks to choose from in winter time, but it doesn't include a shetland...or any of the more casual ensembles for that matter.

Argyles and loafers always look to me as well.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

For me, the best version of The Uniform (as my wife calls it) is a pair of Brooks 986 clones, khaki socks, Brooks or Bills cuffed & pleated pants, oxblood-colored calfskin belt w/ plain finish Tiffany's sterling silver buckle, Brooks blue and white candy striped OCBD, 'Houn or Record necktie, Rolex Air King (black face, steel bracelet), and a Brooks 3-button sack blazer. Dressed in this, I walk out the door in the morning with a smile on my face, knowing something good's just got to happen. . .


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Even your sink faucet is trad.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> ...Are you sure you're not just partial to patch? Seems I remember you being so.


You know that's never occured to me, but thinking about it I realize I am frightened by full-pattern madras and would never wear it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

VS said:


> Even your sink faucet is trad.


Good call. I noticed and like that fixture as well!


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Lots of great pics in the, "What are you wearing" thread. 

My favorite outfits are typically some combination of the following:
Southwick 3/2 Harris tweed sport coat or navy blazer 
BB OCBD, white, blue, yellow or pink
Bills Khakis M2, khaki, British khaki, or olive, 1 5/8" cuffs, minimal break 
Pantherella socks, navy or dark grey 
Optional BB or Press tie
Alden 986s (often with matching belt)
Rolex Datejust, stainless with white dial and index hour markers


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe, 

How many days per month would you say you get out of that herringbone? Are you more satisfied with it than you would be with black and gray?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Joe,
> 
> How many days per month would you say you get out of that herringbone? Are you more satisfied with it than you would be with black and gray?


I probably wear it three times a month to the office (tie and trousers), and another three casually (jeans and sweater). I love that jacket. I also have a black/gray herringbone that I wear less frequently.

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I probably wear it three times a month to the office (tie and trousers), and another three casually (jeans and sweater). I love that jacket. I also have a black/gray herringbone that I wear less frequently.
> 
> JB


I'd say that's pretty good mileage. I've started such a thread just now.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Favorite sight? Lately? 

Well, some of the more devout fans of the Ivy League look will recall my interest in finding a slate blue-grey suit as often seen in older (sometimes Technicolor) movies and color photographs, especially from the 50s and 60s. 

A journey to my local Junior League thrift store at last provided such a find...a fine herringbone specimen from the late Henry Miller, a one-time downtown Hartford (and briefly West Hartford) fixture that was more upscale, and I understand cosmopolitan than its main rival Stackpole Moore and Tryon. This particular model features a high 3-2 roll, sack cut, 2" cuffs, excellent shoulders, and gently rounded lapels of about 2.75"-3" (the photograph, taken on a disposable, is a bit grainy, as I was visitng an undergraduate institution when this was taken and did not bring a breakable camera). I suspect it could be of the 60s vintage, but I am not sure.

My father rather liked it, and told me some funny stories about how he'd landed in hot water with his own parents picking up some very nice but pricey items at HM.

Paired here with broadcloth forward point, 2.75" repp. Down below are some black captoe oxfords, though I could see wearing this with cordovan colors just as well. Suit also looks great with a club collar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Coolidge24 said:


> Favorite sight? Lately?
> 
> Well, some of the more devout fans of the Ivy League look will recall my interest in finding a slate blue-grey suit as often seen in older (sometimes Technicolor) movies and color photographs, especially from the 50s and 60s.
> 
> ...


Coolidge24; from your picture, it appears the quest has ended well for you...looks good! Have you considered adding a pocket square to the mix? I suspect it would prove to be just the right finishing touch.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, but it would not have done for that occasion.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*One of my favorites*

I would like to resurrect this old thread and offer up a combination that I'm particularly found of: the white shirt and strikingly bold repp set against a navy backdrop (suit or blazer).

A look for the unimaginative rookie really, not too awfully challenging but still a great look and an effective communicator.

With that said, this too has grown on me (see below). Try as I might no one ever sees my watch, but it's always a nice little surprise when I sneak a peek at the time. Particularly so when, you guessed it, I'm wearing a white shirt and my coat is navy.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I have it on my desktop. I don't get tired of it.

Less is more.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

This morning, I got a frantic message from Miss Tradly, would I bring her some cuff links when I pick her up. Apparently, the dry cleaner removed the button links that often come with a lady's french cuff shirt. 

She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram. I have a new favorite sartorial sight...

JB

PS: If Miss Tradly becomes Mrs. Tradly, we will have the same initials...one more reason for her to "steal" my engraved cuff links.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram. I have a new favorite sartorial sight...


Sounds like a lovely sight indeed, Joe.

Funny you should resurrect this thread today: as I was getting dressed this morning, I thought, "I really should look for a brown tweed sack, like the one Tradly's got. I love my Orvis black/grey, but brown would see a lot of action, especially in these autumnal months."

Trad minds think alike, it seems.

EGF


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

_ She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram.

The hell with the Snodgrass case, I thought, and leaned over to kiss her.
_


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Funny you should resurrect this thread today: as I was getting dressed this morning, I thought, "I really should look for a brown tweed sack, like the one Tradly's got. I love my Orvis black/grey, but brown would see a lot of action, especially in these autumnal months."
> 
> Trad minds think alike, it seems.
> 
> EGF


I also had this thought, but had it yesterday afternoon while watching _The Best Years of Our Lives_. Great film with lots and lots of Tradly clothing. The sack jackets, in particular, are quite nice.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> This morning, I got a frantic message from Miss Tradly, would I bring her some cuff links when I pick her up. Apparently, the dry cleaner removed the button links that often come with a lady's french cuff shirt.
> 
> She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram. I have a new favorite sartorial sight...
> 
> ...


Mrs. Duck and I have the same initials. Works wonders in the bathroom!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> This morning, I got a frantic message from Miss Tradly, would I bring her some cuff links when I pick her up. Apparently, the dry cleaner removed the button links that often come with a lady's french cuff shirt.
> 
> She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram. I have a new favorite sartorial sight...
> 
> ...


Be carefull young Joe Tradley...that's how Mrs Eagle hooked me. It was those below the knee pleated, Tartan skirts, paired with riding boots and rather form fitting knit tops...still one of my favorite sartorial sights and like a fine wine, with time, it only gets better!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Be carefull young Joe Tradley...that's how Mrs Eagle hooked me. It was those below the knee pleated, Tartan skirts, paired with riding boots and rather form fitting knit tops...still one of my favorite sartorial sights and like a fine wine, with time, it only gets better!


Riding boots get me every time. Weak in the knees I tell you.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Duck said:


> Riding boots get me every time. Weak in the knees I tell you.


https://www.reallywildclothing.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=140​Actually, it's hard to say what kind of boots these are. Not that it matters.

I do like all of the skirts, though.

EGF


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

VS said:


> Even your sink faucet is trad.


Agree...we have one like that on order for our master bathroom. Brushed nickle rules!:aportnoy:

My favorite thing on Mrs. TMMKC...an ancient B2 sweater, all her curly hair pulled back and no makeup

My second favorite thing on Mrs. TMMKC...a backless cocktail dress. YEEEEEEOWWWWW!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> Riding boots get me every time. Weak in the knees I tell you.


So, where do you land on the riding crop issue?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> So, where do you land on the riding crop issue?:icon_smile_big:


Where do I land? You don't want to know.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

My favorite sight that I try to emulate on occassion, is that flash of color from argyle socks when a man is walking. There's something about a conservative outfit with just a hint of color beneath it. I think it says that the wearer of said outfit puts a bit more thought into his outfit than most men.

On women, well I'll go with Misses Northeastern in her Chef's coat, she makes wedding cakes and other "bespoke" pastry. There's an old world elegance and formality to the traditional chef's uniform that even when she's covered in flour or has her hands stained from using that airbrush for food coloring, she still looks classy.

Much to my chagrin she eschews the large floppy hat in favor of a baseball cap, usually one of mine.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Sounds like a lovely sight indeed, Joe.
> 
> Funny you should resurrect this thread today: as I was getting dressed this morning, I thought, "I really should look for a brown tweed sack, like the one Tradly's got. I love my Orvis black/grey, but brown would see a lot of action, especially in these autumnal months."
> 
> ...


Perhaps some day we will get autumnal weather? This warm climate in the Northeast is killing the sartorial splendor. There are great inspirations on all posts above. I can't wait for the mercury to plunge, at least a little! Bill


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sartorial Images*

My favorite of Mrs hbs dates back to our early married years:

JAB(Remember when they had a women's department, and it was trad/prep?) Harris tweed 2B jacket, welt-stitched lapels, etc--camel/burgundy/brown/hunter gun check--She also had a skirt to match;
Sero OC round collar--pink;
Shetland crewneck--brown;
Levi's 501s--shrink-to-fit, legs tapered;
Weejuns--burgundy....

Other posts have brought back fond memories, eg, _tweed skirt suits & undone Fench cuffs..._

For me, it has to be the workday uniform:

Blazer--navy or hunter (Harris tweed lurks in the wings for cooler seasons)
OCBD--any color, but pink is the signature shade
Regimental tie
Khakis or cavalry twills, plain front, cuffed with no break
Loafers or moccasins in reddish-brown/burgundy

For those rare occasions in my life when a suit is indicated:

3/2 navy or dark grey 3-pc (both from JAB's lamented prior incarnation)--needless to say, cuffed
BB PS--white linen
BB OCBD--white, or possibly point collar with Press pin bar
Churchill dot tie --burgundy with white dots
AE Cambridge short wing bal--burgundy shell

Most of the funds which once fueled wardrobe enhancement are now going toward our son's high school tuition.

Thanks for some really great posts, all!

hbs


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have simple pleasures. I like to see people in bow ties. That's it. It makes me happy. I buy people drinks that wear bow ties.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Duck said:


> I have simple pleasures. I like to see people in bow ties. That's it. It makes me happy. I buy people drinks that wear bow ties.


If only there were more folks like you, I wouldn't feel so intimidated - esp after a drink or two - LOL


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Duck said:


> I have simple pleasures. I like to see people in bow ties. That's it. It makes me happy. I buy people drinks that wear bow ties.


That settles it for me. If a bow tie can lead to free booze, what can't it do?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> That settles it for me. If a bow tie can lead to free booze, what can't it do?


Believe me, their is nothing a bow can't do.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

egadfly said:


> https://www.reallywildclothing.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=140​Actually, it's hard to say what kind of boots these are. Not that it matters.
> 
> I do like all of the skirts, though.
> 
> EGF


This reminds me of a non-sartorial photo from several years ago in an SI swimsuit issue, of an equally attractive young lass in a barbour-ish bucket hat, hip boots, wading vest, kreel, and "swimsuit" holding a fly rod. Not sartorial, but a great image anyway.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> _ She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram.
> 
> The hell with the Snodgrass case, I thought, and leaned over to kiss her.
> _


Her kiss tasted of train-station coffee, and violet gum to cover it up. I sat back, tugged gently at the brim of my hat, and smiled with satisfaction

She blinked twice, then slapped me out of principle, but I could tell it had been a while since anyone had kissed her, and she didn't mind the change of pace.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

_ She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram.

The hell with the Snodgrass case, I thought, and leaned over to kiss her.
_
_Her kiss tasted of train-station coffee, and violet gum to cover it up. I sat back, tugged gently at the brim of my hat, and smiled with satisfaction

She blinked twice, then slapped me out of principle, but I could tell it had been a while since anyone had kissed her, and she didn't mind the change of pace.

_
I pulled out and we puttered along Blackburn Avenue, heading out east of town past the old diner, where the oak trees stretch out into the horizon.

I lowered the windows and let the crisp air wisp at our faces as we bathed in the warmth of the golden sunset at the end of that little stretch of road.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

...then I realized it was almost 10 bells and Joe Tradly would soon be making his appearance on the Trad forum so I rushed home and logged in.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

by 10:20 I concluded he must be away on business so I found my way to the closet...


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

3.Any well dressed man
2. Any well dresses college student-a rare sight
1.Whatever the debs are wearing in the front section of Country Life


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Regarding posts 26 and 43 through 45...holy cow, what a story line! Where can I buy the book?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> My college girlfriend wearing only my B2 blue OCBD...


I must reiterate this point. That will be burned in my cerebral coretex to my dying day.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

browning806 said:


> _ She got in the car in a new tweed skirt suit with a crisp white french cuff shirt with the cuffs undone. She put on my slightly tarnished sterling ovals with my monogram.
> 
> The hell with the Snodgrass case, I thought, and leaned over to kiss her.
> _
> ...


Then we saw it, right at the end of the road--an internet cafe.

"Mind if we stop?" I asked.

She smiled, a smile somewhere between a happy kitten and a hungry leopard.

Inside, I could smell her perfume behind me as I sat down and logged onto E-bay. I couldn't believe it: I'd won all three auctions: a pair of 986s, AE Park Aves in brown, and the first pair of Weejuns ever made in the USA. Grand total: $3.09

Standing up, I turned, wrapping her in my arms, and said: "The moment I met you, I knew I'd get lucky."

Being a traditional girl, she backed up and smacked me again, less on principle this time, but more like Tyson after a $50 million payday.

I saw stars. I knew it was love.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

$3.09. . . I love happy endings.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

anglophile23 said:


> 2. Any well dressed college student-a rare sight


do i get a cookie?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

anglophile23 said:


> 3.Any well dressed man
> 2. Any well dresses college student-a rare sight
> 1.Whatever the debs are wearing in the front section of Country Life


Dibs on debs.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

bd79cc said:


> Dibs on debs.


Dibs on debs in delightfully daring degrees of (un)dress.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A rugby in fall;


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Cutting room floor;
*but still cool to my eye.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

E24 M6...I come to envy Squire even more.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Squire, you do have quite the stable of automobiles! I do love those old BMtrouble-yous 

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> E24 M6...I come to envy Squire even more.


If it makes any difference it's not the M...and it's an automatic.

good eyes, are you an enthusiast?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

vwguy said:


> ... I do love those old *BMtrouble-yous*
> 
> Brian


funny


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> If it makes any difference it's not the M...and it's an automatic.
> 
> good eyes, are you an enthusiast?


Well, makes me feel a little better. I thought I saw a rear spoiler, guess it's just the reflection glare off the trunk.

And yes. E24 M6 (latest year I can find US model and then given some help from Korman BMW) is on my dream list (and I love all E24's), though I drive an MB (brother has an E39, dad has had in his history at the appropriate times 2 2002's - one from each generation - a bavaria, and a e39 540). Don't have any post restoration photos (did the paint, interior, swapped out the engine for a MB 560 engine bored to 5.7 liters with 10:1 pistons, custom cams, port and polished everything, custom built exhaust including some jet hot coated tri-y headers, and changed the wheels to 16x8 pentas wearing 245/50 michelins) but here's a before







(oh, and I got rid of the pinstripe in the repaint but left everything else original, so it is how it left the factory, not the dealer).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

marlinspike said:


> ...swapped out the engine for a MB 560 engine bored to 5.7 liters with 10:1 pistons, custom cams, port and polished everything, custom built exhaust including some jet hot coated tri-y headers...


Very impressive! The German do build incredible automobiles.

Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

JohnMS' great close-up photos of OCBDs from Exchange thread:



















I love the close-ups of the oxford cloth, esp. the yellow and the univ. blue stripe is my favorite shirt.

Nice photos - macro lens shots, I assume?


----------

